# Seasonal to per push to seasonal



## BlueGuy (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi guys, my first post on here. I’m just getting into the business and working out pricing formulas and such. I’m using the 3rd formula I’ve come up with this year for quotes (all residential fyi), and it’s getting better response than the last one (which has yet to land me a customer).

Anyway, I explained in an email the per push pricing and then explained seasonal pricing to one of my prospective customers and he replied with this:

“Would it be possible to pay per event from Dec 15 - Jan 20? My fiancee and I will be on our honeymoon during this period?”

I started laughing when I read it, for one because his honeymoon has nothing to do with the weather or snow removal. I mean, grats on your honeymoon guy, but what does that have to do with the price of tea in China?

Now as for his request, I was going to say no, but let me clarify that we normally get our first snow mid to late November, sometimes early December. We typically have 15ish events for the season, but only maybe 4 little ones before January. Most of our heavier events come in mid-January through February and early-March. We normally have a couple events in April as well.

Those 4 events before January are normally like an inch or so, and my per push rates have a flat fee for the first 4”, i.e. 1”-4” is one price, 4.1”+ is a certain amount more per inch. So very likely that he would pay the flat fee for most, if not any, events during the requested time.

My gut tells me that I should say no, that this defeats the purpose of the seasonal pricing, and that this forces me to come up with some new formula for seasonal pricing just for him for January 21st on, and that it may be less profitable that way.

What if it snows 7 times at 1”? I’d make a good deal more per push. But what if it doesn’t snow? You get the idea.

I’m a solo op, so having someone say to me, “Tell the guy no, seasonal or per push, you can’t have both.” That would help. Or if you guys think I should say yes, give me some reasons why so I can better weigh my options.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Could you make out by telling them per push for the entire season? Would they go for that option?


----------



## BlueGuy (Sep 30, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> Could you make out by telling them per push for the entire season? Would they go for that option?


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. If they don't want seasonal then just go per push for the season. Why switch back and forth?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Who goes on a 35 day honeymoon??? Appearently he doesnt have anything better to do than run you through the ringer.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe, if you’re going to bend over backwards for this tool, up the price on your per push to make it worth your while, otherwise I’d tel the guy to get lost


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Seasonal residential pricing = 1 invoice, 1 check, no collection issues. You don’t need to finance their service. Lower risk for you. 

Per push residential pricing = multiple invoices, multiple checks, multiple collection issues possible. You will need to finance their services. Higher risk for you. 

Don’t be a chump


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Life is to short and most contractors worth there salt won’t and don’t work for people like the one you describe. I am in agreement with above one or the other. No Mickey Mouse garbage contract.my 2c


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I read the customers response as he wants plowing ONLY when he is away on his Honeymoon and wants to pay per push for that time.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

theplowmeister said:


> I read the customers response as he wants plowing ONLY when he is away on his Honeymoon and wants to pay per push for that time.


Sounds like that to me as well


----------



## BlueGuy (Sep 30, 2017)

theplowmeister said:


> I read the customers response as he wants plowing ONLY when he is away on his Honeymoon and wants to pay per push for that time.


Now that's interesting. Rereading the email I see that too, I guess that hadn't clicked for me before. I bet he is asking that, otherwise why tell me about the honeymoon at all?

Thanks guys


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Simply tell him he can do per storm 
But the seasonal cost is the same whether he joins in nov, dec or jan, no discounts. 
So if he goes for it, you get the per storm and then the full cost of the seasonal.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BlueGuy said:


> Now that's interesting. Rereading the email I see that too, I guess that hadn't clicked for me before. I bet he is asking that, otherwise why tell me about the honeymoon at all?
> 
> Thanks guys


I was under the assumption you already had a seasonal contract and he wanted to change it.
I've had a few of these through the years where people only want their snow done while on vacation, etc. I changed just a little more per push than I would have otherwise.


----------



## BlueGuy (Sep 30, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> I was under the assumption you already had a seasonal contract and he wanted to change it.
> I've had a few of these through the years where people only want their snow done while on vacation, etc. I changed just a little more per push than I would have otherwise.


Sorry, my mistake there. This guy is a regular mowing etc. customer of mine and I offered him snow removal this year. In my offer email I quoted him a per event rate and a seasonal rate. I feel kinda dumb about mistaking his meaning, but glad that I was an idiot here rather than with the customer.


----------

